# DLL ACCON-AGLink jetzt auch mit Zugriff auf die S7-Symbolik



## Gerhard Bäurle (5 Dezember 2003)

Mit der neuen Version 3.4 von der S7/S5-Bibliothek ACCON-AGLink ist nun auch der Zugriff auf die Symboltabelle von *S7-Projekten* möglich. Weiter wurde das AS511-Protokoll für den seriellen Zugriff S5-Prozessdaten realisiert.

Weitere Informationen zu ACCON-AGLink:
http://www.deltalogic.de/kommunikation/aglink.htm

Downloadseite mit Doku und vielen Beispielen:
http://www.deltalogic.de/download/aglink.htm

Viele Grüße
Gerhard Bäurle


----------

